# Houesebreaking Pepper



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My 14 week old baby goes directly to the front door each time she wants to go potty! I am sooo excited cuz she's been doing it for a week now and that's amazing to me. :biggrin: She also knows sit, lie down, leave it/take it, and we are currewntly working on fetch/return and come...LOL! This little one is so smart, ya'll---what a terrific breed the Maltese is. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow what a smart little baby


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ummmmm......I have a 7 month old who could use your training technique..... :brownbag: 

she's just lucky that she's so darn cute :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That's so good for both of you! Malts are quick studies for sure!


----------

